# Estimate cost per manhour



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

Do apprentices on commercial work in MD get billed at a lower rate?


----------



## eperez631 (May 3, 2012)

In New York it's $135 for journeyman and $90 for apprentice


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Moopiehead said:


> What's the average in md electrical contractors charge per hr for commercial projects journeymen and apprentices particularly 2nd - 4th yrs


Each man hour should be the same price,if you want to train apprentices great but your clients do not need to know that.

You should write a description of the work you're doing and give a grand total price for the work.

Charging by the hour is a guarantee that you'll be working for nothing.

Read this post and learn how to properly price your work.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f15/price-job-out-25840/#post480489




.


----------

